# Concrete??



## Nikki chicken (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone ever had big truck load of cement delivered to algarve and knows what is best price? I am putting a floor in, so all build stuff needed, been told about only place to buy good wood is the German wood place? Will be needing everything from floor to roof total gut out job! Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Without a licence or permission?


----------



## Nikki chicken (Mar 17, 2013)

Are you asking or telling me in that short statement???


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Nikki chicken said:


> Are you asking or telling me in that short statement???


To an extent asking or telling is somewhat immaterial.

Back to the concrete......................what strength are you requiring, will it be a reinforced pour or not.
What have City Hall specified?
C20/25 or C30/36?
Water density? Does that need to be stated as well.

What are the steel specifications?

Then you can look at a price, more than likely quoted per cubic metre.

HTH

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Asking or telling? pointing out that a total rehab might well reguire a licence or planning or you might end up with a building that isn't legal which gives it a zero value


----------



## Nikki chicken (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cheers*

I did do detailed post and it has gone?? Rubbish at using this phone! All have been lived in years ago and have own numbers and documents, just want to do them all up for hobby and to make them look like they used to many years ago, I don't want to sell them they are part of my land but also don't want them to fall to the ground as way to much history to let go! Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you visit the Camara's engineers department and ask what you can and can't do without licences or planning, it could be just a simple letter of authority to do the work, just because they have numbers and documents doesn't mean you can ignore procedure, everyone says I don't want to sell but at some point it's inevitable, so if your investing your time and money then it's in your interest for the property to be legal.


----------



## Nikki chicken (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok will do am not selling the annexes when there dun up a mean, or renting them out, just a hobby, we did ask our solicitor ect and she says they are all leagal have own address and wer built in year dot so can be restored fully with no problem, but yes I will ask to make sure she is correct thanks


----------

